# Poll: Scotland Trip - Scoring



## Region3 (Apr 21, 2016)

I've mentioned this to LQ and he's ok with me trying to get this going.

There is an iOS app called Golf Gamebook, where you can run competitions with live scoring.

It requires one person from each group to have an iPhone, the app, and an account registered with it.
The app and the account are free, and I would set the rounds up, so the only thing needed would be for 1 person in each group (with an iPhone) to enter the scores for the group after each completed hole.

So, good idea? Bad idea?
And how many of you have iPhones and would be prepared to get the app and register an account?

I think it would be great to see how everyone's doing as you're going round (obviously taking care not to slow the pace of play down ), and it takes hardly any more time than writing scores on a card.

Over to you.....


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2016)

I have an iPhone, and happy to do it as long as someone else in the group is writing the scores down on the card.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2016)

I've got an iPhone and happy to do it.

Just a word of warning if this goes ahead. Should you be checking the scores and you see Lincoln Quaker on 0, it's working fine 

If he has a score over 25 it's broken :rofl:


----------



## IanG (Apr 21, 2016)

Likewise I have an iPhone and happy to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 21, 2016)

Sounds great more than happy, but genuine question, as draw has been done, day 1 you could be in a group with 1-4 iphones, or your group may have none, so does that count some out?


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2016)

What is an iPhone ?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 21, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Sounds great more than happy, but genuine question, as draw has been done, day 1 you could be in a group with 1-4 iphones, or your group may have none, so does that count some out?
		
Click to expand...

It won't count people out, we'll either do it as a group or not at all.

I'm going to try to keep track of who says they have an iPhone and check it against the draws to see if we have enough or not.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't have an iPhone but I'm playing with Merv79 every day and he does, I'll try to talk him into it


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I don't have an iPhone but I'm playing with Merv79 every day and he does, I'll try to talk him into it  

Click to expand...

Merv79 didn't get lucky in the draw did he.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Merv79 didn't get lucky in the draw did he.

Click to expand...

My old Mum used to say....you are either born lucky or good looking.

Guess Merv must be good looking


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2016)

drive4show said:



			My old Mum used to say....you are either born lucky or good looking.
		
Click to expand...

 Is that why she gave you the nickname of Lucky Jim ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 21, 2016)

Region3 said:



			It won't count people out, we'll either do it as a group or not at all.

I'm going to try to keep track of who says they have an iPhone and check it against the draws to see if we have enough or not.
		
Click to expand...

Great, sorry didn't say I've got an iphone.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 21, 2016)

I've got an iPhone and happy to download etc


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 21, 2016)

Seems like a good idea but as far as I can see they don't do an app for android so I won't be able to help with the scoring.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 21, 2016)

I have an iphone and would be willing to do the score.


----------



## chellie (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't want my hole by hole score to be included if this goes ahead.


----------



## wookie (Apr 21, 2016)

Sounds like a good idea and I have an iphone to use if needed


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 21, 2016)

Afraid I'm an android boy. My plus one doesn't have one either. Sorry.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 21, 2016)

Pencils are free at Ikea, pens at Ladbrokes !!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2016)

Good shout, Gaz.

However, me and richart will have one of these:-







#oldskool

Happy go give my scores to someone else in our group though to post up.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good shout, Gaz.

However, me and richart will have one of these:-







#oldskool

Happy go give my scores to someone else in our group though to post up.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Probably right you will be 19 over after 15. Defo not under, Wallasey was a fluke


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2016)

chellie said:



			I don't want my hole by hole score to be included if this goes ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Anne, no issues with this at all, it's just an idea at the minute and a bit of fun to watch how badly I am scoring.

Odvan just wants to stalk me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Probably right you will be 19 over after 15. Defo not under, Wallasey was a fluke
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a bet on the whole shebang?

#lincolnquakersuesforbankrupcy


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fancy a bet on the whole shebang?

#lincolnquakersuesforbankrupcy
		
Click to expand...

 Children and candy spring to mind. Is there a wooden spoon over the five rounds. I would like to know I am in with a chance of a prize.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 21, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Anne, no issues with this at all, it's just an idea at the minute and a bit of fun to watch how badly I am scoring.

Odvan just wants to stalk me.
		
Click to expand...

Eh, freak. I voted no. I mean, imagine a load of old cronies trying to use their phones in the wind and rain. Half of em won't be able to use their hips, never mind an iPhone and half the southerners will be too busy applying fake tan inbetween holes 

Birchy came up with a suggestion of the athletes (5 dayers) testing it at Cruden when there's fewer people out on the course... I'll fill in the scorecards I think.

Could be funny if it works well, particularly for those back in the clubhouse or waiting to go out. 

By the way, Glyn scored 8 points in 9 holes tonight on the soft, receptive Bracken...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Is there a wooden spoon over the five rounds. I would like to know I am in with a chance of a prize.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes but the engravers were doing a 3 for 1 special, so we've got Linncoln quaker/Scouser/Bluewolf already on it, just need to buff the other two out then.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm ambivalent about it to be honest but I have an iPhone and am happy to participate if it takes off.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fancy a bet on the whole shebang?

#lincolnquakersuesforbankrupcy
		
Click to expand...

He won't have a bet with me, maybe you might have more luck


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2016)

Birchy said:



			He won't have a bet with me, maybe you might have more luck 

Click to expand...

Dont blame him with you, should be like the bookies, you get a handicap bet.........

I presume you havent played any qualifiers in April.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm quite sure Scouser has one, but doesnt have a button with "BLOB" on it.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont blame him with you, should be like the bookies, you get a handicap bet.........

I presume you havent played any qualifiers in April.

Click to expand...

We've had one and it got abandoned :rofl:

Playing the next on Saturday


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont blame him with you, should be like the bookies, you get a handicap bet.........

I presume you havent played any qualifiers in April.

Click to expand...

I told him after he had another 40 point plus day at stand on Sunday I refuse to bet with him anymore, I can't repeat on a forum what I told him to him to his face and I have repeated it to him via txt all week long.

his handicap is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too high


----------



## Birchy (Apr 21, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I told him after he had another 40 point plus day at stand on Sunday I refuse to bet with him anymore, I can't repeat on a forum what I told him to him to his face and I have repeated it to him via txt all week long.

his handicap is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too high 

Click to expand...

Skeeting bunt?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2016)

Birchy said:



			We've had one and it got abandoned :rofl:

Playing the next on Saturday 

Click to expand...

28 points - guaranteed.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes but the engravers were doing a 3 for 1 special, so we've got Linncoln quaker/Scouser/Bluewolf already on it, just need to buff the other two out then. 

Click to expand...

Oy. I've got mid table mediocrity all sewn up. None of this 40 point rubbish. Just steady, consistent 25 pointers every day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Oy. I've got mid table mediocrity all sewn up. None of this 40 point rubbish. Just steady, consistent 25 pointers every day.
		
Click to expand...

Visions of grandeur.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Visions of grandeur.

Click to expand...

More like "visions caused by liqueur"


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			More like "visions caused by licker"
		
Click to expand...

Whatever have you and Stuey got planned?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Children and candy spring to mind. Is there a wooden spoon over the five rounds. I would like to know I am in with a chance of a prize.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rich the only person coming last is me!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 22, 2016)

The live scoring idea has been put on hold, it might work with a smaller meet but if we get a bit of wind and rain it's possibly going to create slow play issues and liverbirdie is slow enough already.

region3 has come up with a cracking spreadsheet and we publish it for everyone to view.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 22, 2016)

Shame did sound like a great idea.........not long now


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2016)

Just my tuppence, I used a live scoring device in a Surrey Tour event and eventually I found it a little off putting, I was looking at other scores and then trying harder than I should or would have normally been when I found myself only a shot or 2 off the leader, they can be fun but also a distraction in my opinion.

Have fun peeps :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just my tuppence, I used a live scoring device in a Surrey Tour event and eventually I found it a little off putting, I was looking at other scores and then trying harder than I should or would have normally been when I found myself only a shot or 2 off the leader, they can be fun but also a distraction in my opinion.

Have fun peeps :thup:
		
Click to expand...

This is why some Pros don't look at leaderboards.


----------

